# VR6Bug's Official Build Thread



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:43 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (VR6BUG)*

_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:43 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (VR6BUG)*

I liked the car b4...cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (TightDub)*

Those control arms REALLY should be triangulated... No excuse, the lateral forces on those under braking and bumps given the caster of the front suspension geometry will be enough to bend/break. Im not knocking his fab ability they look nice and Im sure the weld is strong, but from a statics stand point they need more engineering


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (BigBlockBug)*

_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:43 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (VR6BUG)*

_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:43 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (VR6BUG)*

_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:43 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (VR6BUG)*

looking good what kinda red is that? Looks like burgandy


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6Bug's Official Build Thread (FastAndFurious)*

_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:43 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Husky McLovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Husky McLovin* »_updates?

x2


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:44 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why is everything deleted?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Husky McLovin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Husky McLovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Husky McLovin* »_why is everything deleted?


its been "classified"....as in not for our eyes.......


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

I assume at this point it is going back under wraps until it is done.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Gotta Love Google Cached


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Husky McLovin)*

WTF. How goddamn stupid is that?! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

well its not the first time this happened with this guy


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

_Modified by SMG8vT at 12:46 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

I just found out this was on here. This project wasn't supposed to be shown. Someone that knows about it has been posting my pics under my screen name.







I started the build thread on newbeetle last fall and stop posting on it after I wanted to keep it under wraps. So my password has been changed so this wont happen again. Sorry guys.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6BUG)*

a


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_well its not the first time this happened with this guy
x2


----------

